# Newbie choice of RTA



## ConradS (14/1/15)

Please recommend some RTA's for my first stab. 22/23mm. I am comfortable with single coil buils mostly. Just started building subohm.


----------



## Sir Vape (14/1/15)

Lemo or Lemo drop bro

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul (14/1/15)

Lemo?


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/1/15)

Lemo seems to be the go to tank for single coil.


----------



## BhavZ (14/1/15)

Lemo, Lemo Drop, Kayfun, Russian 91%


----------



## LandyMan (14/1/15)

Lemo IMHO


----------



## CloudSurfer (14/1/15)

Id Definitely go Lemo Bro! bought on a month if wicked properly you never get a dry hit and gives a decent cloud and great flavour.


----------



## abdul (14/1/15)

BhavZ said:


> Lemo, Lemo Drop, Kayfun, Russian 91%


wouldnt recommend the russian yet, the build aint so easy on it


----------



## Dubz (14/1/15)

Lemo or Lemo drop


----------



## BhavZ (14/1/15)

abdul said:


> wouldnt recommend the russian yet, the build aint so easy on it


They all run on the same concept, only possible challenge is the wicking method

But at the moment the Lemo is leading the way and in comparison to the russian/kayfun group, I rank the lemo higher in flavour and vapour

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## John (14/1/15)

Lemo gets my vote!


----------



## ConradS (14/1/15)

Seems an overwhelming support for the Lemo then, Lemo it shall be!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

